# Mbappè a capo di tutto: l'ultima follia PSG per trattenerlo



## admin (19 Maggio 2022)

El Chiringuito: per non lasciar partire Mbappè, il PSG ha proposto al francese di diventare il referente unico del progetto sportivo. Se accettasse, Mbappè potrebbe decidere allenatore, dirigenti e compagni di squadra, più un contratto faraonico a vita.


----------



## Mika (19 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> El Chiringuito: per non lasciar partire Mbappè, il PSG ha proposto al francese di diventare il referente unico del progetto sportivo. Se accettasse, Mbappè potrebbe decidere allenatore, dirigenti e compagni di squadra, più un contratto faraonico a vita.


Sarebbe qualcosa di assurdo... nemmeno Maradona o Pelè...


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> El Chiringuito: per non lasciar partire Mbappè, il PSG ha proposto al francese di diventare il referente unico del progetto sportivo. Se accettasse, Mbappè potrebbe decidere allenatore, dirigenti e compagni di squadra, più un contratto faraonico a vita.


Ci sono anche louvre e tour eiffel nell'accordo?
Ma che schifo.


----------



## Swaitak (19 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> El Chiringuito: per non lasciar partire Mbappè, il PSG ha proposto al francese di diventare il referente unico del progetto sportivo. Se accettasse, Mbappè potrebbe decidere allenatore, dirigenti e compagni di squadra, più un contratto faraonico a vita.


nemmeno nei sogni più bagnati del giannino, che spettacolo


----------



## Djici (19 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ci sono anche louvres
> e tour eiffel nell'accordo?
> Ma che schifo.


Concordo. Ma non sarebbe nemmeno la prima volta che succede.
Messi faceva il bello e il cattivo tempo a Barcellona.

Curioso di sapere cosa farà.


----------



## Trumpusconi (19 Maggio 2022)

Non credete che Messi al Barcelona o CR7 al Real/Juve avessero di fatto un peso minore...
E aggiungo, pure Van Basten negli anni d'oro di Berlusconi che fece fuori Sacchi (!!!) da solo...


----------



## Antokkmilan (19 Maggio 2022)

Questi quando capiranno che lo sport è un altra cosa, sarà troppo tardi. Non si vince con le figurine, si vince quando tutto in una società funziona è tutto collegato( Milan insegna), le figurine devono mettersi in condizione della squadra, non la squadra al servizio delle figurine.


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ci sono anche louvre e tour eiffel nell'accordo?
> Ma che schifo.


Stile LeBron praticamente..
Comunque avranno pensato che se tanto il DT lo fa quel somaro di Leonardo può farlo perfino Mbappè


----------



## Nevergiveup (19 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> El Chiringuito: per non lasciar partire Mbappè, il PSG ha proposto al francese di diventare il referente unico del progetto sportivo. Se accettasse, Mbappè potrebbe decidere allenatore, dirigenti e compagni di squadra, più un contratto faraonico a vita.


Effettivamente con tutti i trofei internazionali vinti trascinando la propria squadra gli affiderei pure la nazionale già che ci siamo.... che buffonate tocca sentire ragazzi.


----------



## peo74 (19 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> El Chiringuito: per non lasciar partire Mbappè, il PSG ha proposto al francese di diventare il referente unico del progetto sportivo. Se accettasse, Mbappè potrebbe decidere allenatore, dirigenti e compagni di squadra, più un contratto faraonico a vita.


..del tipo "Moglie del compagno di squadra te vuoi andare incinta? La botta te la do io che sono il referente unico"
(semicit. Checco Zalone)


----------



## CS10 (19 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> El Chiringuito: per non lasciar partire Mbappè, il PSG ha proposto al francese di diventare il referente unico del progetto sportivo. Se accettasse, Mbappè potrebbe decidere allenatore, dirigenti e compagni di squadra, più un contratto faraonico a vita.


Davvero incredibile!
un conto è avere voce in capitolo come i Messi e i Ronaldo, un conto è scegliere allenatore, dirigenti e compagni, in pratica sarebbe giocatore, Ds e Dt contemporaneamente.


----------



## Tobi (19 Maggio 2022)

Questo qui negli anni 90/2000 sarebbe stato un giocatore catalogato normale o poco più. Per me Leao è quasi al suo livello e potenzialmente più forte


----------



## chicagousait (19 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> El Chiringuito: per non lasciar partire Mbappè, il PSG ha proposto al francese di diventare il referente unico del progetto sportivo. Se accettasse, Mbappè potrebbe decidere allenatore, dirigenti e compagni di squadra, più un contratto faraonico a vita.


Questi hanno tonnellate di soldi, ma sono proprio dei dilettanti


----------



## kekkopot (19 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> El Chiringuito: per non lasciar partire Mbappè, il PSG ha proposto al francese di diventare il referente unico del progetto sportivo. Se accettasse, Mbappè potrebbe decidere allenatore, dirigenti e compagni di squadra, più un contratto faraonico a vita.


Che spettacolo sarebbe se succedesse? Immagino Donnarumma dopo le rassicurazioni di quel tonto di Leonardo se la farebbe addosso.
Ci toglieremo dalle balle per un pò il PSG se succedesse questa follia imho



Tobi ha scritto:


> Questo qui negli anni 90/2000 sarebbe stato un giocatore catalogato normale o poco più. *Per me Leao è quasi al suo livello e potenzialmente più forte*


Non esageriamo adesso dai


----------



## King of the North (19 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> El Chiringuito: per non lasciar partire Mbappè, il PSG ha proposto al francese di diventare il referente unico del progetto sportivo. Se accettasse, Mbappè potrebbe decidere allenatore, dirigenti e compagni di squadra, più un contratto faraonico a vita.


Sarebbe assurdo e impraticabile. Nessun calciatore accetterebbe una cosa del genere. Nessun allenatore accetterebbe una cosa del genere. Proposta talmente ridicola che non può essere vera


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> El Chiringuito: per non lasciar partire Mbappè, il PSG ha proposto al francese di diventare il referente unico del progetto sportivo. Se accettasse, Mbappè potrebbe decidere allenatore, dirigenti e compagni di squadra, più un contratto faraonico a vita.


Non è la prima volta che succede, anzi.

A me questa mentalità fa pena, non è da grande squadra.

Noi al Milan siamo proprio su un altro pianeta, altra filosofia e modo di guardare il mondo.

Abbiamo avuto alcuni dei giocatori piu forti della storia del calcio ma li abbiamo sempre trattati come gli altri.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (19 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Non credete che Messi al Barcelona o CR7 al Real/Juve avessero di fatto un peso minore...
> E aggiungo, pure Van Basten negli anni d'oro di Berlusconi che fece fuori Sacchi (!!!) da solo...


Veramente fu il contrario... Sacchi disse "O me o Van Basten"... Al che venne gentilmente accompagnato alla porta.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (19 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> El Chiringuito: per non lasciar partire Mbappè, il PSG ha proposto al francese di diventare il referente unico del progetto sportivo. Se accettasse, Mbappè potrebbe decidere allenatore, dirigenti e compagni di squadra, più un contratto faraonico a vita.


Quindi vogliono silurare Leonardo per Mbappè


----------



## 13-33 (19 Maggio 2022)

Mbappé mesi fa a deciso di lasciare Parigi.
Lui con la sua gente facendo di tutto per fare tirare fuori il Real il piu soldi possibile.
Tutto qua


----------



## Andris (19 Maggio 2022)

micropene qatariota vs super costruttore madrileno
chi la spunterà


----------



## Buciadignho (19 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Non credete che Messi al Barcelona o CR7 al Real/Juve avessero di fatto un peso minore...
> E aggiungo, pure Van Basten negli anni d'oro di Berlusconi che fece fuori Sacchi (!!!) da solo...


CR7 al Real? Certo nello spogliatoio era importante, ma figurati se aveva voce in capitolo al Real. Il Real non negozia, ed é anche questo che significa essere grandi. Messi al Barca era un Dio, giustamente aggiungo.


----------



## Trumpusconi (19 Maggio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Veramente fu il contrario... Sacchi disse "O me o Van Basten"... Al che venne gentilmente accompagnato alla porta.


Eh appunto.
Si preferì silurare un allenatore fenomenale autore di un ciclo stellare piuttosto che la stella della squadra


----------



## Nomaduk (19 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> El Chiringuito: per non lasciar partire Mbappè, il PSG ha proposto al francese di diventare il referente unico del progetto sportivo. Se accettasse, Mbappè potrebbe decidere allenatore, dirigenti e compagni di squadra, più un contratto faraonico a vita.


Sceicchi di nome e di fatto


----------



## Devil man (19 Maggio 2022)

ma che gusto c'è.. io proprietario, non gestisco più una squadra e decide tutto Mbappe? cioè spendo valanghe di soldi per far decidere ad un marmocchio della mia squadra chi far scendere in campo e chi mettere come allenatore?

siamo all'assurdo


----------



## BossKilla7 (19 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> El Chiringuito: per non lasciar partire Mbappè, il PSG ha proposto al francese di diventare il referente unico del progetto sportivo. Se accettasse, Mbappè potrebbe decidere allenatore, dirigenti e compagni di squadra, più un contratto faraonico a vita.


Kylian si sarà fatto una risata


----------



## Gamma (19 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> El Chiringuito: per non lasciar partire Mbappè, il PSG ha proposto al francese di diventare il referente unico del progetto sportivo. Se accettasse, Mbappè potrebbe decidere allenatore, dirigenti e compagni di squadra, più un contratto faraonico a vita.



Spero sia una boutade...

Se così non fosse sarebbe davvero grave per il PSG arrivare a tanto.


----------



## cris (19 Maggio 2022)

Che degrado


----------



## 7AlePato7 (19 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Eh appunto.
> Si preferì silurare un allenatore fenomenale autore di un ciclo stellare piuttosto che la stella della squadra


Fecero bene in quel caso. Al Milan arrivò Fabio Capello, che ottenne risultati fantastici... In Italia certamente migliori di Sacchi, mentre in Europa non fummo fortunatissimi.. ricordo la finale persa con l'Ajax con quel gol di Kluivert.
Al PSG sono disperati perché lo sceicco sta perdendo il giocattolo più costoso. Io fossi stato il loro dirigente, sarei partito costruendo una base con una identità forte, magari prendendo francesi e tenendo i migliori elementi del settore giovanile.. invece hanno perso elementi di spicco come Nkunku per smiliardare senza ritegno.


----------



## Milo (19 Maggio 2022)

Quanto godo se non accetta davvero


----------



## Solo (19 Maggio 2022)

Io accetterei, poi mi venderei al Real a 0€ con 100M di buonuscita.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (19 Maggio 2022)

Per carità, Mbappe è una bestia, ma qua si esagera!!


----------



## Nevergiveup (19 Maggio 2022)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Questo qui negli anni 90/2000 sarebbe stato un giocatore catalogato normale o poco più. Per me Leao è quasi al suo livello e potenzialmente più forte


Deve passare la prova in un campionato serio, sembrerebbe davvero di un altra categoria rispetto ai suoi colleghi ma finchè non si impone in premier come fece CR7 con lo UTD non è corretto elevarlo a fenomeno. 

Leao è sicuramente parecchio più acerbo però c'è da dire che si sta facendo largo in un campionato come quello italiano dove sicuramente lo stesso Mbappè avrebbe molte più difficoltà che in Francia.

Se invece il francese opta per il Real può andare tranquillamente a segnare 40 reti a stagione come fatto da Messi e Ronaldo, davvero una lega mediamente di basso livello quella spagnola.


----------



## diavolo (19 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> El Chiringuito: per non lasciar partire Mbappè, il PSG ha proposto al francese di diventare il referente unico del progetto sportivo. Se accettasse, Mbappè potrebbe decidere allenatore, dirigenti e compagni di squadra, più un contratto faraonico a vita.


Al posto di Mbappè chiederei 100 milioni alla firma e 80 all'anno per 6 anni, per me glieli danno


----------



## Jackdvmilan (19 Maggio 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Deve passare la prova in un campionato serio, sembrerebbe davvero di un altra categoria rispetto ai suoi colleghi ma finchè non si impone in premier come fece CR7 con lo UTD non è corretto elevarlo a fenomeno.
> 
> Leao è sicuramente parecchio più acerbo però c'è da dire che si sta facendo largo in un campionato come quello italiano dove sicuramente lo stesso Mbappè avrebbe molte più difficoltà che in Francia.
> 
> Se invece il francese opta per il Real può andare tranquillamente a segnare 40 reti a stagione come fatto da Messi e Ronaldo, davvero una lega mediamente di basso livello quella spagnola.


Anche per me dovrebbe andare in premier per la vera prova del fuoco. Il campionato spagnolo per caratteristiche sembrerebbe quello a lui più congeniale e sono convinto farà il disastro. Ad ora lui e Leao sono di categorie differenti a mio modo di vedere


----------



## Raryof (19 Maggio 2022)

Più che altro è il campionato che è penoso, non vale la pena prendere una marea di soldi per poi aspettare quella partita di coppa ogni 20 giorni, i grandi palcoscenici sono altri ed è uno dei motivi per cui un Leao farebbe fatica ad accettare una destinazione simile proprio ora.
Il Psg lo accettano solo quei giocatori a caccia dei soldi veri per qualche anno ma senza ambizioni sportive particolari.
Se Mbappe se ne va il Psg si ridimensionerà non poco, finita l'era Ronaldo e Messi dovranno anche loro fare mercati con un certo senso visto che i campioni veri hanno già capito la farsa di squadra che sono diventati, con tutto che hanno una proprietà e degli uomini a capo che sono tra i più viscidi mai visti. Il calcio peggiore, ammazza passione.
Loro più di tutti dovrebbero davvero sperare forte nella super lega o nel campionato europeo per club, non hanno altro modo per tenere i campionissimi.


----------



## EmmePi (19 Maggio 2022)

Potevano anche concedergli un harem in usufrutto...


----------



## kekkopot (19 Maggio 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Deve passare la prova in un campionato serio, sembrerebbe davvero di un altra categoria rispetto ai suoi colleghi ma finchè non si impone in premier come fece CR7 con lo UTD non è corretto elevarlo a fenomeno.
> 
> Leao è sicuramente parecchio più acerbo però c'è da dire che si sta facendo largo in un campionato come quello italiano dove sicuramente lo stesso Mbappè avrebbe molte più difficoltà che in Francia.
> 
> Se invece il francese opta per il Real può andare tranquillamente a segnare 40 reti a stagione come fatto da Messi e Ronaldo, davvero una lega mediamente di basso livello quella spagnola.


Ancora con sta storia della serie A campionato di livello? Ma se pure un Ibra versione mummia, quando si regge in piedi, risulta decisivo qui dai... non siamo più negli anni '90.


----------



## Giangy (19 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> El Chiringuito: per non lasciar partire Mbappè, il PSG ha proposto al francese di diventare il referente unico del progetto sportivo. Se accettasse, Mbappè potrebbe decidere allenatore, dirigenti e compagni di squadra, più un contratto faraonico a vita.


Caspita, così giovane già al comando nel PSG. Certo non parliamo di un 18enne, ma è pur sempre giovane. Anche se è un giocatore molto forte.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (19 Maggio 2022)

Sono veramente patetici.


----------



## Manchester2003!! (19 Maggio 2022)

se rifiuta il PSG rimane senza presidente....


----------



## Swaitak (19 Maggio 2022)

Se arrivano gli arabi il posto di Scaroni glielo possiamo offrire


----------



## Blu71 (19 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> El Chiringuito: per non lasciar partire Mbappè, il PSG ha proposto al francese di diventare il referente unico del progetto sportivo. Se accettasse, Mbappè potrebbe decidere allenatore, dirigenti e compagni di squadra, più un contratto faraonico a vita.



Deciderà anche quando uscire dalla CL?


----------



## Igniorante (19 Maggio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Concordo. Ma non sarebbe nemmeno la prima volta che succede.
> Messi faceva il bello e il cattivo tempo a Barcellona.
> 
> Curioso di sapere cosa farà.



A questi livelli non penso proprio, e comunque era Messi, valeva 20 Mbappé.
Io a sta notizia credo pochissimo, sarebbe una cosa grottesca ancora più che folle.


----------



## IDRIVE (19 Maggio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Concordo. Ma non sarebbe nemmeno la prima volta che succede.
> Messi faceva il bello e il cattivo tempo a Barcellona.
> 
> Curioso di sapere cosa farà.





Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Non credete che Messi al Barcelona o CR7 al Real/Juve avessero di fatto un peso minore...
> E aggiungo, pure Van Basten negli anni d'oro di Berlusconi che fece fuori Sacchi (!!!) da solo...


Lo so ragazzi, ma questa - se ho ben compreso il senso dell'articolo, beninteso - sarebbe la prima volta dove una dirigenza ammette pubblicamente di voler assecondare tutti i capricci di un proprio tesserato. Cosa che, in una squadretta di provincia, può anche succedere, ma qui si sta parlando del PSG.


----------

